# DH Helmet Fins?



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

OK. I have two helmets I use for Motocross. The blue HJC is my practice helmet, and the M2R is my race helmet. I am going to use one of these as my DH helmet too. The Fin on top of the M2R is very common in motocross but I never see them in DH. I was thinking of taking a trip to Mt. Snow and was wondering if I wear the M2R with the fin am I going to look completly ridiculous? I know it's my choice but I'm just looking for opinions.


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

It doesn't matter. 
I haven't seen a finned helmet in DH either, but if it serves some useful function then maybe you'll start a new trend. I don't think that anyone will really care either way.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*I'm sorry*

I'm sorry, but if you're worried about what you look like, you're already in trouble. Do what you want and screw everyone else.

Unless money is involved.


----------



## Majestix (Oct 5, 2004)

lots of people have fins......if they have nicer helmets.....


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

tafvk u care what others think..!!


DH helmets r ligher and have ventilation <<< that's more important than what others think...


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

I think the trick would be to offset it a little by wearing a cape. This would help draw attention away from the fin. 

You know, like a Wonder Warthog cape. WWR would probably pay for your lift ticket too


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

Yah that'd be nice to have WWR pay for my lift ticket. And to every one that said some stuff about me caring about what everyone else thinks. I was just seeing if people used fins in DH as they do in MX. I get made fun of for the fin a lot sometimes by people who just dislike the way it looks, but that's my favorite helmet, that's why I bought it, and that's what I wear. Thanks to the people who actually helped.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

you can even buy fins to put on you helmet. http://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/helmets/extras/speedwing.htm


----------



## drop360 (Jan 22, 2004)

What does the fin actually do?


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

i think having anything protruding from your helmet is a bad idea. when you fall, it could get stuck and wrench your neck. Helmets should slide as much as possible when you impact, not stick.

-r


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

i see plenty of people with the fins.

it only looks ridiculous if you put it on backwards like the goon i saw last race. he had it sticking up like a shark dorsal fin.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

drop360 said:


> What does the fin actually do?


its like a visor.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*They're Worthless*



mxrider489 said:


> And to every one that said some stuff about me caring about what everyone else thinks. I was just seeing if people used fins in DH as they do in MX.


We _were_ helping. We're telling you that you're wasting your energy wondering what other people think. If you like the helmet, just wear it. Don't worry about what we think. You asked - remember?

And those fins don't serve any functional purpose - even on motorcycles. Even on roadrace motorcyles, where they also use them. They're only for looks.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Nothing*



drop360 said:


> What does the fin actually do?


It doesn't do anything at all. It _looks_ like it might act like some sort of aerodynamic stabilizer. But bikes - even MX bikes, don't go fast enough for it to matter. And even on roadracing motorcycles it's not useful. If anything, it probably slows them down. It's like a sweat band halfway up your arm - another style-only thing that annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

ironhorsebike1 said:


> i see plenty of people with the fins.
> 
> it only looks ridiculous if you put it on backwards like the goon i saw last race. he had it sticking up like a shark dorsal fin.


Did you see that guy at Deer Valley? I saw somebody with that. That's the downfall of working at a popular online retailer, sometimes you can't tell people how you really feel. 

Actually, to get back on point that MXRider brought up, our two most popular helmets have small fins molded into them (the Troy Lee Designs D2 and the Vigor Vamoose).


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Everyone's Doing It!*



ironhorsebike1 said:


> i see plenty of people with the fins.


Just cause lots of people do it doesn't mean it's good or useful.


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes Troy Lee Designs sells fins that you can stick on any of their helmets, and they also fit other brands. In advertising the fins are sold as stabilizer fins, but like the guy said they have no effect really I just like the way it looks, but is doesn't do anything to slow you down either. There could be a little drag but nothing your going to notice going 50mph tops on the mx track. Bottom Line- I will be rockin the fin on my next DH trip.


----------



## drop360 (Jan 22, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> It doesn't do anything at all. It _looks_ like it might act like some sort of aerodynamic stabilizer. But bikes - even MX bikes, don't go fast enough for it to matter. And even on roadracing motorcycles it's not useful. If anything, it probably slows them down. It's like a sweat band halfway up your arm - another style-only thing that annoys the hell out of me.


Kind of off topic, but I used to think the same thing about the arm sweat band thing. However, it wasn't until I played some basketball with a sleeveless t-shirt, that I realized how often I wipe brow sweat off with the sleeve of my regular t-shirt (head motion kind of like smelling your own armpit). It was really gross to not have any fabric on my arm and just wipe some wet, sweaty skin across my face.


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

James @ Go-Ride said:


> Did you see that guy at Deer Valley? I saw somebody with that. That's the downfall of working at a popular online retailer, sometimes you can't tell people how you really feel.
> 
> Actually, to get back on point that MXRider brought up, our two most popular helmets have small fins molded into them (the Troy Lee Designs D2 and the Vigor Vamoose).


yeah, he was kinda older.

and no where did i say that in seeing fins i thought that they are useful. it's just style if anything.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

mxrider489 said:


> Yes Troy Lee Designs sells fins that you can stick on any of their helmets, and they also fit other brands. In advertising the fins are sold as stabilizer fins, but like the guy said they have no effect really I just like the way it looks, but is doesn't do anything to slow you down either. There could be a little drag but nothing your going to notice going 50mph tops on the mx track. Bottom Line- I will be rockin the fin on my next DH trip.


great thread 
shakes head


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

MX 887 said:


> great thread
> shakes head


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
???????????????????????????


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> I'm sorry, but if you're worried about what you look like, you're already in trouble. Do what you want and screw everyone else.
> 
> Unless money is involved.


ok, ill wear underwear to the mall tomorrow


----------



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

*safe*



rpet said:


> i think having anything protruding from your helmet is a bad idea. when you fall, it could get stuck and wrench your neck. Helmets should slide as much as possible when you impact, not stick.
> 
> -r


those fins are pretty safe...several friends use those fins on their helmets and the things brake into pieces after the lightest contact with the ground...so they might even absorb some energy of the crash...anyway, i m not willing to spend 15 buks for looks on something that will brake after my first crash with it.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

ironhorsebike1 said:


> yeah, he was kinda older.
> 
> and no where did i say that in seeing fins i thought that they are useful. it's just style if anything.


Hahah, i remember you pointing that guy out to me. Completely clueless. It was great.


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

The one on my helmet is a stock part, that is solid all the way through, and has taken some hard hits and doesn't have a scratch. It is much differnt from the cheap stick ons Troy Lee Designs sells.


----------



## cornholio (Jun 18, 2004)

that first one is bad ass. red white and blue with an eagle, looks kinda evil knieval.  

if that's your favorite helmet, definitely wear the fin. otherwise it might mess up your jujus. it's kinda like my knee/shin pads. i -always- put the left one on first. that's just what works for me.


----------



## MattStewart85 (Jun 3, 2005)

wear the m2r, the hjc looks like crap


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

Yah that's why it's my practice helmet.


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

Marky Mark said:


> The fin in many ways gives riding an acuatic sensation. I like the fin. It will make you cool.


Already Cool


----------



## Marky Mark (Jul 1, 2005)

The fin in many ways gives riding an acuatic sensation. I like the fin. It will make you cool.


----------

